# MyLink Music Pitch Distortion - Australian MY14 Cruze/Commodores only?



## mintchimp (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I would be interested to know if anyone has a similar issue to what I have heard in my Australian 2014 Cruze - especially owners in Australia, and also anyone is the US/Canada with MyLink to try and understand if this is an Australia/NZ MyLink problem, or a global issue for GM. This issue is right across the 2014 Cruze and Commodore range from what I have heard, but not other vehicles with different MyLink variants (e.g the Trax and Barina in Australia).

The issue in a nutshell is;

- If you play a song on your iPhone or iPad locally, it should sound ok and in tune.
- If you connect the iPhone/iPad via Bluetooth or USB cable to the MyLink system and play the same song, from what I can hear it seems to alter the pitch of music and sounds out of tune, particularly for piano sounds.


A quick example test would be to play the following YouTube clip locally and via MyLink (plug in via USB, open Safari and play the video with iPod selected as the audio source) to see if you can hear a difference: How to play piano: Mary Had a Little Lamb [Very Easy Piano Tutorial] - YouTube. Note you may have to turn the radio on and off if it sounds ok the first time, it is not 100% consistent.


I'm assuming this does not affect the North American Cruzes given how many people have added better speakers and presumably never heard problems. Maybe a software difference due to different product feature sets - we don't have OnStar or SiriusXM in Australia, so different MyLink software base (we only get Sticher and Pandora MyLink apps, nothing else). 

Really appreciative if anyone can also test this, with the example clip above or your own music and reply back to the thread. Even better would be if you can also post the Software Version in your MyLink system and whether the issue is present or not - just the first line from Software Version Information in the MyLink settings menu is fine. It willl be similar to: E0.0E.14.52.

Thanks!


----------



## asdetail (Jun 22, 2014)

sounds ok on my ipod via Bluetooth or usb cable,my software version E0.0E 15.02.
My biggest problem is the amount of time it takes to index songs on the ipod,much faster with flash drive.


----------



## Rochas (May 27, 2013)

I use iPhone4 via USB and it sounds good. I try to have all my MP3 at a high bit rate (320) where possible. The sound via Bluetooth is lower quality and I can hear a noticeable difference.

Have you tried altering the tone settings? The default sounds pretty bad.


----------

